# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Summer vs Winter

## Total Eclipse

Which type of person are you?  ::):

----------


## anonymid

I am most definitely a winter person.

----------


## Koalafan

Winter  :Tongue:

----------


## L

Winter for me. Summer is more depressing.

Expected to go out more in the summer
No college so less social contact
Home during the summer and have no friends at home
Irish weather is either rain or melting heat which I cant adapt to  
Winter has dark evenings which I find comfort in 
I love taking walks in the cold

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

The summer's get way too hot here, dry desert and everything. The winter is definitely my preference  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Yay! Winter lovers. ^_^

Tends to not be the popular option. I love this season. Only downside is it's also cold & flu season aaand what did I go and do? Caught a cold.  ::\:

----------


## T-Bone

Winter for sure. Winter and fall. Seeing everything go into dormancy seems to bring me some sense of comforting melancholy. I like seeing the squirrels and wabbits out there roughing it too. Life goes on for them, they're hardcore little critters.
I'm the exact opposite of most people i think. I hear the weather man say "it's 85 degrees and sunny, perfect day to get some of that yard work done, or go to the park!".....are you kidding me? gtfo with that crap. That's the real miserable weather. I feel no need to complain about some snow and cloudy skies after dealing with sweaty armpits, bugs, broken out skin, fatigue, and high electric bills all summer. People who don't like it cold make it more enjoyable for me to get out and enjoy myself too because there's less of them to be seen.

----------


## onawheel

I've been a winter person all my life and only in the last few years have I thought ..hhmm maybe summer is better? but I don't know I think maybe they're just becoming more balanced. They both have their ups and downs but over all winter is better, just..... mostly for the ability to rug up in more awesome clothes, though cold hands is one thing that really makes me want to consider summer. but..... yeah winter.

----------


## Cam

Living in Maine... definitely summer.

----------


## Equinox

I definitely prefer winter here, then again it doesn't get very cold where I live.

----------


## foe

1. Spring 
2. Summer 
Meh. Fall
Eww. Winter

----------


## Chantellabella

Even though it gets into the triple digits here each summer, I could do without winter all together. I don't like it cold at all.

----------


## jsgt

Winter...but I only say that because I live in the south. Though, I like summer almost as much...but the heat can just suck the life right out of you. So...winter!

----------


## Chieve

when winter comes, I remember how much I hate the cold and I'm taking a drug that really dries out my skin, and now its going to get worse with the dry weather...

the only thing I like about it is I get to wear my favorite sweatshirt(which is in my avatar)

i do love the snow though. but the cold can be kind of painful...

----------


## Maliblue

Summer. I hate cold!

----------


## Prodigy

Winter ^_^

----------


## Anteros

Winter.  

 I hate snow, but I hate buggy humid summers more!

----------


## Yellow

Winter since I love snow  :Celebrate:

----------


## Monotony

Winter I like the cold air. I love that all the insects have frozen to death by that point as well, they seem to have this constant urge to fly in front of my face during the spring and summer.

----------


## Loner

Summer because of the blooming flowers, the birds that sing, and I can wear sunglasses and perv on women as they show off their skin.  :8):  
That was almost poetic.

----------


## cmed

Summer. I miss cold weather though.

----------


## The Wanderer

Summer.  I get cold very easily, and Winter just seems to be very depressing

----------


## Dane

It's close, but for me it's summer by a nose.  The long days are a big plus, I have fond memories of summer vacation as a kid, and everything is green and growing.  
As for winter, I love snow and snow sports.  I used to dislike the cold but it's really just a matter of learning to dress properly.

----------


## JustAShadow

Winter.

----------


## shelbster18

I'm not really sure. Winter makes me more depressed but I don't like summer, either. During the summer, I have to get out of the house and do things and I don't like the heat. I'll pick winter.

----------


## Grand Jete

My favorite is actually autumn, but after that, I love winter. I enjoy winter sports too much to move to a warmer climate, even if I frequently complain about shoveling the driveway and starting the car in subzero temps.

Also: no ticks, mosquitoes, deer flies, etc. in the winter! That is definitely a plus!

----------


## SmileyFace

When it's 90+ degrees (Fahrenheit) out, I just cannot handle it at all no matter how hydrated I try to be. Very hot weather makes me so irritable and weak, it's not even funny. It's nice if it's warm out with a bit of a cool breeze though but a nice part of our summer where I am is awfully hot so... eh. I just absolutely adore cold weather instead. I like the crisp air outside, the cute clothing to keep warm in, and how easier it is to stay warm than it is to try to be cool in super hot weather.  ::D:

----------


## Member11

Winter, no question, if I had my way the sun wouldn't be in the sky. ::

----------


## anonymid

Minds of winter are winning!

----------


## Apocalyptic

Summer. Winter... I can't function!

----------


## Rawr

Winter. I'm hot natured. Plus I don't like showing skin so winter clothing suites me more.

----------


## Antidote

Don't really like either. Autumn is best where I live.

----------


## Becky

I love summer. I can't stand the cold, my feet and fingers have been freezing for the past 3 months

----------


## Misty

Winter

----------


## tal

I prefer Autumn and Spring tbh. I love Winter for the dark starry nights but it can get depressing whereas Summer just feels a bit dull...not enough extremes of weather and climate I guess.

----------


## claire74

summer but not too hot as get irritated easily but chances of it getting really hot here is pretty low, winters dragging and it makes me feel miserable and my skin dries out because of the central heating, hurry up spring.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Winter. Mostly because I love sweaters, fireplaces and the beauty of snow.

----------


## Borophyll

Summer by far.

----------


## meeps

winter

----------


## Otherside

Definatley winter. Cos the sun gives me a headache!

----------


## The Wanderer

Winter depresses me very badly, I love Summer.  it makes me feel so much happier and I like to go out swimming

----------


## Lost Control Again

> I am most definitely a winter person.



Aye, same here!  ::

----------


## claire74

> Winter depresses me very badly, I love Summer.  it makes me feel so much happier



same here but not too hot

----------


## Ironman

Summer

----------


## slytherin

neither, fall is the best for me

----------


## Marleywhite

Summer. No School!!  :banana guy:

----------


## Bluepanda

Winter because when i get cold i can just put on extra clothes or put the heating on. In summer once i'm too hot there's nothing i can do about it.

----------


## mightypillow

I choose winter because the more clothes I have to wear the better.

----------


## WintersTale

Normally Summer, but not this one. It is terrible!

----------


## Monowheat

Summer! My small frame was not designed for keeping warm, I seem to get cold so easily! I'm a terrible Scot. :/

Also the long nights give me SAD.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I do enjoy some winter days but it gets old pretty fast. All in all I prefer summer time.

----------


## Paragon

Winter, maybe. I like the dark and the cold.  Only downside is driving to work being a pain....

----------


## Daniel

Definately summer cause i dislike eveything winter brings such as the snow, coldness, storms, lightning etc.

----------


## 1

Winter

----------

